# 03 altima 2.5 buring oil and antifreeze



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey everyone.I have an 03 altima with 155,000 miles that burns a little oil and uses about a cup of antifreeze a weeki have an aftermarket header.new nissan sensors o2 ,knock,crank brand new.it also shakes a second when I start it and shut it off.how long do you guys think I got until it blows or needs a head gasket?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's burning oil and/or antifreeze now due to a failed head gasket, then you need a head gasket now. The coolant will cause pitting of the pistons and cylinder walls and ruin the rings, and if it gets into the crankcase, it will ruin the crank bearings and oil pump. If you have a catalytic converter installed on the vehicle, the coolant and oil burning will ruin it, as well.


----------



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is this hard to do myself


----------



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

If not.how much is a good price to pay


----------

